
Go Ahead, Post the Stupid Photo of Yourself from 10 Years Ago - longdefeat
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/01/go-ahead-do-10yearschallenge/580624/
======
renholder
So, the gist that I got from this was, " _There 's nothing that you can do
about it, so you may as well just have fun._"

I can't decide which is the more disheartening part: That this is a reality in
which we live in _or_ that someone's suggesting that we just accept it and try
to have fun operating inside of it.

I'm going to go look at photos of puppies now...

